# Anybody know a good installer in Cincinnati?



## fenderzig (Aug 29, 2010)

Hey guys,

I am gearing up to do my first complete audio build. It's pretty straightforward....nothing crazy. I've gone back and forth on whether i want to do it myself or have a shop install for me...the time is the biggest concern. I just don't have much of it right now.

I've talked to a few shops around me and they are willing to install all the equipment but they won't let me watch . I just want to learn so I'm hoping that somebody here can point me in the right direction towards an installer who might want a side job (paid of course) and would let me help and learn. 

Thanks for your help


----------



## fenderzig (Aug 29, 2010)

Anybody install stereos in Cincinnati?


----------

